# Unlimited Fly fishing Picture thread



## Streamer

Post your fly fishing pics here, anything related to flyfishing.


----------



## Streamer




----------



## chef

where did you catch the red at?


----------



## Huntinfool

First pic is my dad, second is me.  We are just holding a couple of babies from the Soque!  

The last two are a brown (my buddy Drew) and a small rainbow (me) from Bozeman.  We were fishing a stream that was literally 3" deep in some places.  The brown came out of the deepest hole we could find...it was about 2ft deep.


----------



## Streamer

Wow, nice trout.
Chef, that red was from Fort clinch down on amelia island.


----------



## bonedog

Still haven't got me a striper on a fly, Streamer.  Bought a 'yak a few weeks ago so I'm bound and determined.  Here's a DH brownie from a couple of years ago.
bd


----------



## fwhitaker

Here are a few from Duke's Creek and one from the flats in Florida.


----------



## Racer X




----------



## Streamer

Nice! Keep 'em coming.


----------



## Paymaster

Great Pics Y'all.
Here is some of mine. Sorry I don't have any monsters to show off. Maybe someday.


----------



## anglerEd

All great pics guys. Thanks and congrats!


----------



## Racer X




----------



## MossyOak

*Ya gotta love Fly Fishing*

You ask for Fly Fishing pics !
And of course the flies are created on your personal fly tying bench that you make, 
50% of the fun is tying your own flies..
Tight Lines to every-1

Mossy


----------



## croaker

*All caught in Ga waters...*


----------



## croaker

Racer X said:


> Any of you Georgia boys have any pics of non-pelletized trophy trout outa jawja?  I know, I know, kind of an oxymoron.  But before any of you get mad, I'm originally from Georgia.  Even the Toccoa is questionable now.  Seems that everybody went pellet mad down there!  It's just funny seeing grip and grins with pet fish.



Here's a non-pelletized Cypress Trout a true GA native


----------



## Racer X

Wild will do but a true native is even better, Croaker.  Nice pics!


----------



## Paymaster

Fun is what it is all about!!!!!!!!!!!!

Great pics y'all.


----------



## Racer X

btw, sorry for getting this off topic, Streamer.  Nice stripers!  They are a blast, aren't they?!


----------



## MossyOak

*Native and so called peller pigs*

Edited to remove off topic comment and leave pics.


----------



## Streamer

You guys are stressing me out



Camp breakfast, just a few carbs
























My soon to be fishing buddy


----------



## bonedog




----------



## Paymaster

OK I have done lots of editing to this thread including some of my own posts. I should not have let it get this far off topic and Streamer for that I apologize. Please keep this to pics and comments on the pics. If you would like to debate the merits or lack there of to pellet feeding trout and guides loosing work, start a different thread.


----------



## Whitetailer

Slough Creek , Mt. Cuthroat.











Lower Blue River, Co. rainbow






Arkansas River Co. Brown






Lewis River, Yellowstone Brown






back home in the Keys Tarpon rerlease


----------



## River Rambler

*My trip to Michigan*


----------



## Toxic

Went looking for some bream and this showed up to the party....


----------



## thegaduck

*Big Horn River*

Montana


----------



## Jubal

well, just realized woodys started a fly fishing section.  had deer on the brain too long...sorry.

i live in the mountains of western NC...trout heaven.  here ya go...


----------



## Paymaster

Nice!!!!!!!!!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Jubal

thanks.  I love living here for the most part.  The deer hunting could be better...but that's why I lease land in GA. but the trout fishing couldn't be much better.  

That's a picture of shortoff mountain for those who care, it watches over the linville river gorge.


----------



## bonedog

Geez, awesome pics!!!  After seeing these I think I'll keep the pics of my wimpy little fish to myself 
bd


----------



## Paymaster

bonedog said:


> Geez, awesome pics!!!  After seeing these I think I'll keep the pics of my wimpy little fish to myself
> bd



Aw come on ,we want to see it. Aint no shame in post'n littl'ns.


----------



## Paymaster

Great pics,Gatorb.Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Paymaster

Gatorb said:


> thanks...ill be making more memories thursday...ill try and post some up after the trip.



Look forward to see'n them!


----------



## Streamer




----------



## BowShooter

Cool Pic


----------



## Resica

These are from Little Pine creek,Lycoming County Pennsylvania.


----------



## Paymaster

There are some really fine pics in this thread,thanks all for sharing.

Resica,I would love to be where those pics are taken,right now. Thanks.


----------



## Resica

Paymaster-I think the Pine Creek valley got hammered with snow today,but it would still be nice to be there,the fish are there!


----------



## Streamer




----------



## DRay54

*Oak Creek, Sedona, Arizona*

Oak Creek Canyon, Sedona, Arizona


----------



## DRay54

*Arkansas Trout*

Landon in Arkansas


----------



## Paymaster

Great pics DRay54, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Streamer




----------



## Jubal

great lookin gear streamer.  now that deer season is over for me...i'm itching to get out and do some fishing.  got some more flies for the collection for Christmas.


----------



## tcbravesman

Oak creek is a nice place. Went out there last summer.


----------



## cardfan

amazing pics guys...i've got a unicoi private water trip scheduled for spring...i'll post after that....again, great pics


----------



## Matt A

Great thread Streamer! Here are some pics of a good project when the weather is no good for fishing. The last pic is the jig I used to build the net.


----------



## Paymaster

Good Look'n net!


----------



## Streamer

Matt, the nets look great. I want to go ahead and place a order for one, striper sized.
I was wondering if you ever got around to making any, it looks like your jig idea worked out great.


----------



## Racer X

Nice shots. Streamer!  You tying those clousers with craft fur or ep fibers?  I bet they profile down nice.


----------



## Streamer

Thanks, It polar fibre. We use those to match the little 1-2inch treadfin down here on lanier.


----------



## Racer X

Striper!  I hear ya.


----------



## Chuck C

*North Ga Rainbow*

Back when we had water in the creeks!


----------



## Paymaster

Chuck C said:


> Back when we had water in the creeks!



Sweet!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Streamer

I hooked into a big one this morning, he busted off after a 5min fight. I think it would have been a personal best.


----------



## BowShooter

Nice i tries this moring on the fly at lanier but never can land a striper


----------



## Paymaster

I went to Cochran Shoals this morning. It was mighty slow.Nice weather for fish'n though.


----------



## Streamer

I set a new low friday night, this is the smallest striper I have ever seen


----------



## Meriwether Mike

*Toccoa Tailwaters last year!*

I have some more at home I will post later.


----------



## celticfisherman

I'm late to the party but here are a few of mine.

Oct. 2008 nice brown...





This is earlier in the month with a good friend of mine on the SAV...









A redeye on the fly. My first redeye ever that I remember.





A buddy took this one of me fishing a small lake.


----------



## Streamer

Im bumping this back to the top, lets see some more pics.

Here's a few of mine from this weekend, I couldn't catch any fish as you can see


----------



## Tentwing




----------



## Tugboat1

Streamer said:


> Im bumping this back to the top, lets see some more pics.


----------



## Paymaster

Nice pics!! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## allenww

Didju tie those flies?

        Beautifully done!


----------



## Streamer

Nice pics tugboat!
Allenww, I tied the one in the pic with the baitfish and the 2nd one with the black back ground, Its a ep perfect minnow, it's killer on reds and trout. Here is my 23month old son twisting up a few.


----------



## Paymaster

Now that is a great pic Streamer.

Great lookin fly Tentwing.


----------



## Mr7mag

*little late to the party*

some of my favorite pictures.


----------



## Paymaster

Great pics! Thanks for sharing them with us.


----------



## Bkeepr

*Yana river, Alaska*

This is me in the Yana river which is across the bay from Yakutat Alaska.  We went in early September 2008.  I want to go back!!!  The fish is a coho or silver salmon, and just across the sandy bank in the background is the ocean.  We chartered a plane to drop us off on the beach, then walked in a couple of hundred yards to fish.  We caught and released a ton of fish plus we caught a limit to take home.  We fished for about 8 hours before the plane came back.
Please let the economy be good next year so I can go back!


----------



## fishinbub

No hogs for me, I spend most of my time on small wild trout streams.


































































Not on a fly, but we caught this beast while visiting our grandparents in Va this summer.


----------



## Tentwing




----------



## overbrook

fishinbub;4042017[IMG said:
			
		

> http://i226.photobucket.com/albums/dd300/fishinbub/063.jpg[/IMG]



Bub....you're flies are lookin good!!


----------



## overbrook

croaker said:


> Don....that popper looks familiar ....I'll have some more stuff comin for you and Bill soon.


----------



## overbrook

A few of my recent ones....


----------



## TroutTackler

Alright... now that I've wiped all the drool off my keyboard...

Nice thread, guys!

Here are a few of mine:


----------



## Paymaster

Great Pics!!!!! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## fishinbub

overbrook said:


> Bub....you're flies are lookin good!!



Thanks OB. 

Those poppers look amazing. If there a way to paint them effectively without an airbrush?


----------



## overbrook

fishinbub said:


> Thanks OB.
> 
> Those poppers look amazing. If there a way to paint them effectively without an airbrush?



Bub....the one in Croakers picture is a hard foam saltwater popper......painted with testors model paint....

the one in my picture is a soft foam popper similar to a crease fly.....they are colored with pantone markers.

P.M. me your addy....I'll send ya a few of the soft foam ones I just made....the bass are lovin em'


----------



## croaker

TroutTackler said:


> Alright... now that I've wiped all the drool off my keyboard...
> 
> Nice thread, guys!
> 
> Here are a few of mine:



Some kinda great pictures!  Thanks, especially for that Grayling pic...   
One of these years...


----------



## BrokenPaddle

*Trouts*

Keep this post to the top.  Put more pics of fish on here.


----------



## BrokenPaddle

*Cherokee Grand Slam*

Brownies, Bows, & Goldens!!!  Cherokee rocks


----------



## Musselwhite

*1st Steelhead -W. NY*

1st Steelhead W. NY




Musselwhite


----------



## Streamer

Nice! what type of flies do you use for sheelhead?


----------



## BrokenPaddle

*Gsmnp*

You would think this would be out West, but oh no, it's in the Smokeys!!


----------



## Rackstar

*False Albie's..*

what a  handful on a fly rod!


----------



## Paymaster

Rackstar said:


> what a  handful on a fly rod!
> 
> View attachment 418485



Great pic,thanks for sharing.


----------



## jsullivan03

*A few from this past weekend...*


----------



## XiBowhunter

Rackstar said:


> what a  handful on a fly rod!
> 
> View attachment 418485



Is that a little tunny?


----------



## Tentwing




----------



## Tentwing




----------



## Tentwing




----------



## Tentwing

I promise this Brookie was a Hawg..........way bigger than it looks in the picture

Just to give prespective the cork on my Heddon #35 Bamboo is 11 inches...........Oh well just goes to prove you should always take a fishing partner with you so they can take the picture while _you hold_ the fish

...............Tentwing


----------



## Streamer

Bumping this back up, anybody fishing?


----------



## BrokenPaddle

*soque..*

soque public section


----------



## Paymaster

More great pics! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## henryc

Some of my favorite pictures........

HC


----------



## Paymaster

Great pics henryc!


----------

